# PDR required - North Lanarkshire Scotland



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Hi,

I have a small ding on the drivers door of a 6 week old E class coupe. About the size of a 5 pence piece. Paint not scratched just a small ding / crease

Any recommendations ?

Thanks Danny


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

yulser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a small ding on the drivers door of a 6 week old E class coupe. About the size of a 5 pence piece. Paint not scratched just a small ding / crease
> 
> ...


Try Acci-Dent, Neil Scott gets very highly rated by people over on Pistonheads etc.

John


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I've used Neil a few times and he always does a great job.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

KB Dents. 07789 226321

Used him a few times. More recently on a wife's 3 week old car for a door ding.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I normally use Stephen from SL dent repair - 07967 488 371

Not used him for a while mind you!

:thumb:


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Thanks folks !

just waiting on prices


----------



## oobster (Jul 12, 2006)

I've also used SL Dent in the past, I believe his son is now doing this type of work too. 

Stephen got the dents (on a couple of occasions - door dings) completely gone quickly and was well worth the money.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

you have any pictures of the dent


----------



## Jeebsy (Oct 26, 2018)

Quick Dent in Wishaw (07845002250) did a great job on a tricky dent on my A5 wheel arch yesterday


----------

